# Gym in D15



## HollyOlly (8 Sep 2006)

Went gym shopping last night and am torn between joining Total Fitness in Castleknock and Westpoint in Blanchardstown. Anyone got any recommendations? I'm mostly interested in value for money. I'll prob use it 3 times a week and will do classes and swimming most. The boyf will be joining too and he uses weights most and sauna etc. Which should we go for?


----------



## rkeane (8 Sep 2006)

If you're paying cah up fron then Westpoint is probably your best option as its cheaper.  Its also very clean and friendly.  I like the fact there is a lounge area with a large widescreen tv.  When there is a football match on, you can usually catch it here.  It doesnt have fitlinx which seems a bit behind the times bvut sure its cheaper.


----------



## HollyOlly (8 Sep 2006)

excuse my ignorance (obviously a little behind the times myself) but what is fitlinx? (prob wont apply to me?) Have to say i found Westpoint more attractive as well as cheaper-just thought maybe i was missing something? Have heard stories that it gets very crowded but is that outdated?


----------



## rkeane (8 Sep 2006)

depends when yuo go.  mondya and tuesday evenings seem to be a bit busy but there isnt much waiting around for machines.  fitlinx is a computerised system that helps you keep track of your machien usage, lets you know when you are reaching/exceedign yuor targets and can tell you when you are going to slow on a machine.  its good to have but not worth an extra couple of hundred a year.  actually, i cant comment on total fitness and dont know if they have it or not but i can live without it.


----------



## NorfBank (8 Sep 2006)

how much is westpoint membership?


----------



## HollyOlly (8 Sep 2006)

At the moment it's €495 until the end of Sept '07 and the offer is a 'Buddy Pass' = 3months free membership for a friend. 

Thanks for the info on fitlinx-agree that it's not worth the extra considering i'm no huge gym addict or anything


----------



## Sunnyboy (8 Sep 2006)

Did you also try Crunch Fitness in Westmanstown?


----------



## HollyOlly (8 Sep 2006)

westmanstown is quite far away from where i live though so I sort of ruled it out.


----------



## Beam me up (18 Sep 2006)

I'm a member of Westpoint and find it very good. It can get crowded in the evenings but if you are in between 8.30 and 9pm on a week night it tends to be much quieter. Most of the machines have an individual TV with your own controls so the time flys if you have something decent to watch. Weekends are also really quiet in it so there is no waiting around for machines. The staff are quite helpful in doing up individual fitness programs.


----------

